# What ever happened to Shelby's monster log?



## rb142 (Feb 21, 2011)

Early in the season they kept showing Shelby trying to blow up that legendary monster log he found. Did they just completely drop that story? Or did he get the log out and I just dozed off from the stupidity? It would have been interesting to see that log, if it really was as big as they were talking about.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 21, 2011)

I was wondering about that, too. Anybody know?


----------



## Country1 (Feb 23, 2011)

After the log bombing attempts failed, they haven't showed anything else about it... The "next weeks" preview showed him flipping the "log dog" over in the water, so maybe they go back to it...


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 1, 2011)

Country1 said:


> After the log bombing attempts failed, they haven't showed anything else about it... The "next weeks" preview showed him flipping the "log dog" over in the water, so maybe they go back to it...


 
no they went for some other piece of firewood and flipped it because they got in to deep of water


----------



## Country1 (Mar 1, 2011)

wvlogger said:


> no they went for some other piece of firewood and flipped it because they got in to deep of water


 
Yeah, that whole thing looked pretty senceless....
But then again what on the show doesn't....:deadhorse:

You see all the pretty rainbow colored water?... Hope EPA wasn't watchn'.....


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 1, 2011)

Country1 said:


> Yeah, that whole thing looked pretty senceless....
> But then again what on the show doesn't....:deadhorse:
> 
> You see all the pretty rainbow colored water?... Hope EPA wasn't watchn'.....


 
yeah that rainbow water aint got no pot of gold for the one who caused it at the end.


----------



## Country1 (Mar 1, 2011)

wvlogger said:


> yeah that rainbow water aint got no pot of gold for the one who caused it at the end.


 
:msp_lol:


----------

